# Μεταγραφή από λατινογραμμένα σύγχρονα Ιαπωνικά σε Ελληνικά



## meidei (May 9, 2011)

Για μελλοντική αναφορά:
Λατινογραμμένα Σύγχρονα Ιαπωνικά -> Λατινικά


*a*
α|
*i*
ι|
*u*
ου|
*e*
ε|
*o*
ο
*ka*
κα|
*ki*
κι|
*ku*
κου|
*ke*
κε|
*ko*
κο
*ga*
γκα|
*gi*
γκι|
*gu*
γκου|
*ge*
γκε|
*go*
γκο
*sa*
σα|
*shi*
σι|
*su*
σου|
*se*
σε|
*so*
σο
*za*
ζα|
*zi/ji*
τζι|
*zu*
ζου|
*ze*
ζε|
*zo*
ζο
*ta*
τα|
*ti/chi*
τσι|
*tu/tsu*
τσου|
*te*
τε|
*to*
το
*da*
ντα|
*d(z)i/ji*
τζι|
*d(z)u/zu*
τζου|
*de*
ντε|
*do*
ντο
*ha*
χα|
*hi*
χι|
*hu/fu*
φου|
*he*
χε|
*ho*
χο
*ba*
μπα|
*bi*
μπι|
*bu*
μπου|
*be*
μπε|
*bo*
μπο
*pa*
πα|
*pi*
πι|
*pu*
που|
*pe*
πε|
*po*
πο
*ma*
μα|
*mi*
μι|
*mu*
μου|
*me*
με|
*mo*
μο
*ya*
για|
*-*
|
*yu*
γιου|
**ye*
γιε|
*yo*
γιο
*ra*
ρα|
*ri*
ρι|
*ru*
ρου|
*re*
ρε|
*ro*
ρο
*wa*
βα|
**wi*
βι|
*-*
|
**we*
βε|
*wo/o*
ο
*n/n'*
ν/ν'|
|
|
|
! Οι συλλαβές ye, wi, we δεν υπάρχουν στα σύγχρονα ιαπωνικά, εξελίχθηκαν σε e, i, e. Συναντιούνται όμως σε παλιές μεταγραφές ή ονόματα (πχ Yedo, σύγχ. Edo)
!! Το wo διατηρείται ορθογραφικά μόνο για μια συγκεκριμένη γραμματική χρήση, αν και προφέρεται κι εκεί σαν ο. Σε παλιότερες μεταγραφές όπως το Kuro Shiwo ίσως να θέλουμε να το διατηρήσουμε. Στα σύγχρονα ιαπωνικά όμως η φράση είναι Kuro Shio.
!!! Το ν' είναι το μόνο τελικό σύμφωνο στα ιαπωνικά. Δεν είναι το ίδιο με το ν της σειράς να-νι-νου-νε-νο και συνηθίζεται πριν τα φωνήεντα και το ημίφωνο y να σημειώνεται μια απόστροφος.



*sya/sha*
σια/συα|
*syu/shu*
σιου/συου|
*syo/sho*
σιο/συο
*zya/ja*
τζα|
*zyu/jo*
τζο|
*zyo/ju*
τζου
*tya/cha*
τσα|
*tyu/chu*
τσου|
*tyo/cho*
τσο
*nya*
νια/νυα|
*nyu*
νιου/νυου|
*nyo*
νιο/νυο
*mya*
μια/μυα|
*myu*
μιου/μυου|
*myo*
μιο/μυο
*rya*
ρια/ρυα|
*ryu*
ριου/ρυου|
*ryo*
ριο/ρυο
*kya*
κια-κυα|
*kyu*
κιου/κυου|
*kyo*
κιο/κυο
*gya*
γκια/γκυα|
*gyu*
γκιου/γκυου|
*gyo*
γκιο/γκυο!Το ύψιλον μας δίνει την δυνατότητα να διευκρινίσουμε την διαφορά μεταξύ του άρτιου ι (όπως kio) και του ημίφωνου (όπως kyo). Ίσως όμως να μην έχει νόημα στα μάτια του αναγνώστη.



*ei*
εϊ/ε(ε)|
*ou*
ο(ο)!Αυτοί είναι οι μόνοι συνδυασμοί φωνηέντων που δεν προφέρονται όπως γράφονται. 
Τα ei και ou συμβολίζουν μακρά φωνήεντα (όπως και τα aa, ii, uu, ee, oo, που είναι αμέσως αντιληπτά). Το ei προφέρεται από κάποιους σαν δίφθογγος, αλλά όλο και από λιγότερους.
Αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο στα όρια του μορφήματος όμως. Σε μια σύνθετη λέξη που τελειώνει σε o και ξενικά με u, ή στην κατάληξη ενός ρήματος, προφέρεται οου και έι. 


*Μην ανησυχήσετε πολύ για τον τονισμό. Τα ιαπωνικά δεν έχουν λεξικό τονισμό όπως τα ελληνικά. Το pitch accent διαφέρει αρκετά από περιοχή σε περιοχή, οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μας ενδιαφέρει εμάς εδώ.


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2012)

Αντιγράφηκε από εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4965-Μεταγραφή-ονομάτων&p=105825&viewfull=1#post105825


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 7, 2016)

meidei said:


> !!! Το ν' είναι το μόνο τελικό σύμφωνο στα ιαπωνικά. Δεν είναι το ίδιο με το ν της σειράς να-νι-νου-νε-νο και συνηθίζεται πριν τα φωνήεντα και το ημίφωνο y να σημειώνεται μια απόστροφος.


Παράδειγμα, στην λέξη tenin δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο αν είναι te-ni-n ή te-n-i-n. Το σωστό είναι το δεύτερο οπότε μπαίνει απόστροφος (δεν θυμάμαι αν μπαίνει πριν ή μετά). Ενώ στην λέξη ninja δεν χρειάζεται απόστροφος διότι μόνο ni-n-ja μπορεί να είναι.



meidei said:


> Το ύψιλον μας δίνει την δυνατότητα να διευκρινίσουμε την διαφορά μεταξύ του άρτιου ι (όπως kio) και του ημίφωνου (όπως kyo). Ίσως όμως να μην έχει νόημα στα μάτια του αναγνώστη.


Υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα στα ελληνικά; Άρτιο και ημίφωνο "ι".


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2016)

Archangelos said:


> Υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα στα ελληνικά; Άρτιο και ημίφωνο "ι".



Εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3806-Συνίζηση-και-ορθογραφία


----------



## Michael5iLVEr (Aug 20, 2018)

Και με τα διπλά σύμφωνα τύπου 切った (kitta, έκοψα) τι θα κάνουμε; Θα τα διατηρούμε (εφόσον προφέρονται στα ιαπωνικά) ή όχι; Δηλαδή θα μεταγράφουμε _κιττα_ ή _κιτα_;



meidei said:


> *sya/sha*
> σια/συα|
> *syu/shu*
> σιου/συου|
> ...



Εδώ θα πρότεινα να βάζουμε κάποια απόστροφο ανάμεσα από το σ και το φωνήεν, γιατί, είτε sha είτε sa, ο Έλληνας το λέει πάντα σα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2018)

Γεια σου, Μ. Καλωσόρισες. Δεν ξέρω λέξεις που να έχουν περάσει στα ελληνικά (π.χ. καραόκε, σάκε, τσουνάμι, οριγκάμι, σιάτσου, ζίου ζίτσου, καράτε, τζούντο, σούμο, σαμουράι, κιμονό, νίντζα, χαϊκού) και να έχουμε προβληματιστεί για διπλά σύμφωνα. Αλλά εδώ ο Βούδας γράφεται πια με ένα δ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2018)

Με την ευκαιρία, να ένα ωραίο κείμενο που διάβασα πρόσφατα:

*Η επίδραση της Ελληνικής γλώσσας στην Ιαπωνική*
https://grjpn-association.gr/επίδραση-της-ελληνικής-γλώσσας/


----------



## Michael5iLVEr (Aug 21, 2018)

Καλώς σας βρήκα Νίκελ και υπόλοιποι! Σας διαβάζω όλους κατά καιρούς σε διάφορες αναρτήσεις για ποικίλα θέματα. 

Η αλήθεια είναι πως, με μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση που έκανα στο λεξικό μου, ο Βούδας είναι Μπουτσου και/ή Χοτοκε και (ευτυχώς!) δεν έχει κάποιο διπλό σύμφωνο. ;)

Αναφορικά με το κείμενο, το 'χα διαβάσει καιρό πριν. Είναι όντως πολύ ωραίο κείμενο και εξίσου ενδιαφέρον. Όμως είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο απ' το ζητούμενο.

Θεωρώ σαν ζητούμενο τη μεταγραφή προς ελληνικά, σωστά; Γιατί ο τίτλος με μπερδεύει.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2018)

Michael5iLVEr said:


> Θεωρώ σαν ζητούμενο τη μεταγραφή προς ελληνικά, σωστά; Γιατί ο τίτλος με μπερδεύει.



Σωστά, αλλά κάπου ήθελα κι εγώ να χώσω τη χαρά μου για το ωραίο ανάγνωσμα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 21, 2018)

Κι εμένα ο τίτλος με μπέρδεψε. Τι θέλει να πει αυτό το "σε Λατινικά"; 

Απ' τη στιγμή που λέει "λατινογραμμένα σύγχρονα Ιαπωνικά" εγώ καταλαβαίνω "σύγχρονα ιαπωνικά γραμμένα με λατινικό αλφάβητο" (προφανώς τα λεγόμενα ρομάτζι) και δίπλα βλέπω να αποδίδεται η προφορά κάθε συλλαβής με ελληνικό αλφάβητο, επομένως καταλαβαίνω ότι μεταγράφονται ιαπωνικά προς ελληνικά. 

Τα λατινικά τι δουλειά έχουν με όλ' αυτά; Είναι αναφορά στο λατινικό αλφάβητο που χρησιμοποιείται στα ρομάτζι; Μα αυτό καλύπτεται με τη λέξη "λατινογραμμένα". Μήπως ο τίτλος χρήζει διευκρίνισης;

Όσον αφορά τα διπλά σύμφωνα και το παχύ σ, αναγκαστικά στα ελληνικά χάνονται, αφού δεν έχουμε τρόπο να τα σηματοδοτήσουμε. Όπως χάνονται αντίστοιχα πολλοί φθόγγοι άλλων γλωσσών κατά τη μεταγραφή τους στα ελληνικά, αν αυτές οι γλώσσες έχουν φθόγγους που δεν υπάρχουν στα ελληνικά.

Εμένα μου αρέσει να κρατάω την αντιστοιχία όσο μπορώ (δηλαδή εγώ θα τα έβαζα τα διπλά σύμφωνα), αλλά οι κανόνες της απλογράφησης είναι αμείλικτοι. :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2018)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κι εμένα ο τίτλος με μπέρδεψε. Τι θέλει να πει αυτό το "σε Λατινικά";



Να ομολογήσω ότι δεν του είχα δώσει σημασία; :blush:

Να υποθέσω ότι εννοεί «σε ελληνικά»;


----------



## Michael5iLVEr (Aug 21, 2018)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εμένα μου αρέσει να κρατάω την αντιστοιχία όσο μπορώ (δηλαδή εγώ θα τα έβαζα τα διπλά σύμφωνα), αλλά οι κανόνες της απλογράφησης είναι αμείλικτοι. :)



Τώρα αυτό θα ρωτούσα. Λέγοντας αμείλικτοι εννοείς ότι «απαγορεύονται» ακόμα κι αν προφέρονται στην ξένη γλώσσα; Κι εμένα μ' αρέσει η αντιστοιχία, αλλά εκείνο το ύψιλον στα Γιοο'ον –τα ουρανικοποιημένα σύμφωνα– με σκοτώνει. Όπως, επίσης, με χαλούν εντελώς διπλά σύμφωνα του τύπου γκγκ, μπμπ, ντντ (βλ. バッグ, baggu, τσάντα). Οπότε φτάνω σε τρίλημμα· να διατηρώ όλα τα διπλά σύμφωνα, ακόμη και τα δίψηφα, να μη διατηρώ κανένα, ή να διατηρώ τα «μονό-ψηφα» και όχι τα δίψηφα; Ωστόσο, τσ και τζ λύνονται με ττσ και ττζ.

Παρεμπιπτόνως, ο όρος για τα διπλά σύμφωνα στα αγγλικά είναι gemination· έχει κανείς ιδέα για το πώς μεταφράζεται στα ελληνικά;


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2018)

Michael5iLVEr said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο όρος για τα διπλά σύμφωνα στα αγγλικά είναι gemination· έχει κανείς ιδέα για το πώς μεταφράζεται στα ελληνικά;



Διπλασιασμός ή δίπλωση.

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...ca/glossology/search.html?start=20&c=φωνητική


----------



## Michael5iLVEr (Aug 21, 2018)

nickel said:


> Διπλασιασμός ή δίπλωση.
> 
> http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...ca/glossology/search.html?start=20&c=φωνητική



Ευχαριστώ Νίκελ!


----------



## Earion (Aug 22, 2018)

AoratiMelani said:


> Οι κανόνες της απλογράφησης είναι αμείλικτοι.





Michael5iLVEr said:


> Τώρα αυτό θα ρωτούσα. Λέγοντας αμείλικτοι εννοείς ότι «απαγορεύονται» ακόμα κι αν προφέρονται στην ξένη γλώσσα;


 
Ναι. Τα διπλά σύμφωνα δεν «απαγορεύονται»· απαγορεύονται. Δεν μεταγράφουμε στα ελληνικά κάτι που δεν μπορούμε να προφέρουμε.



Michael5iLVEr said:


> Επίσης με χαλούν εντελώς διπλά σύμφωνα του τύπου γκγκ, μπμπ, ντντ. Οπότε φτάνω σε τρίλημμα· να διατηρώ όλα τα διπλά σύμφωνα, ακόμη και τα δίψηφα, να μη διατηρώ κανένα, ή να διατηρώ τα «μονό-ψηφα» και όχι τα δίψηφα; Ωστόσο, τσ και τζ λύνονται με ττσ και ττζ.


 
Να μη διατηρείς κανένα.

Έχοντας πει αυτά, ας κάνουμε μια γύρα και στον Γούγλη να δούμε τι γίνεται: *σεπούκου* αλλά και *σεππούκου*.


----------



## Michael5iLVEr (Aug 22, 2018)

Earion said:


> Ναι. Τα διπλά σύμφωνα δεν «απαγορεύονται»· απαγορεύονται. Δεν μεταγράφουμε στα ελληνικά κάτι που δεν μπορούμε να προφέρουμε.



Οκ. Ίσως γι' αυτό οι υποτιτλιστές άνιμε προτιμούν τη γραφή σε Ρομάτζι —και με εκνευρίζουν μ' αυτό. Αλλά θεωρώ σκόπιμο ένα ελληνικό σύστημα με διπλά σύμφωνα για τους μαθητές Ιαπωνικών. Δεν μπορούν να απαιτούν να διαβάζουν όλοι απ' αρχής ρομάτζι, πόσο μάλλον αυτοί που δεν ξέρουν παρά μόνο Ελληνικά.


----------



## Michael5iLVEr (Oct 28, 2018)

Πιστεύω ότι, επειδή πρόκειται για σύστημα μεταγραφής κι όχι για μια κουτουρού μεταγραφή, τα διπλά σύμφωνα θα πρέπει να επιτρέπονται. Αυτό δεν πρέπει να έχει σχέση με το θέμα της απλογράφησης-αντιμεταστρεψιμότητας (που κάθε επιλογή προσπαθεί να εφαρμοστεί σ’ όλες τις γλώσσες ανεξαιρέτως), αλλά να είναι ένα συγκεκριμένο σύστημα που θα εστιάζει στην εξυπηρέτηση των ιδιαιτεροτήτων και αναγκών μιας μόνο συγκεκριμένης γλώσσας. Κάτι σαν τα ξέχωρα συστήματα λατινοποίησης (romanization)· όλα χρησιμοποιούν ένα αλφάβητο, αλλά με διαφορετικό τρόπο (και διαφορετικά φωνήματα πολλές φορές) σε κάθε περίπτωση. Θέλω να πω, γιατί να μη κάνουμε το ίδιο; Ούτως ή άλλως, είτε απλογράφηση είτε αντιμεταστρεψιμότητα, μένουμε δυσαρεστημένοι. Ας φτιάξουμε, λοιπόν, συστήματα μεταγραφής για κάθε γλώσσα κι ας διαφέρουν μεταξύ τους!

*Παρεμπιπτόντως, έχω κάτι πρόχειρο για τα αρχαία σκανδιναβικά και τα ισλανδικά, αλλά αυτό για άλλο νήμα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2018)

Νομίζω ότι έχουμε μπερδέψει τη μεταγραφή με τη φωνητική μεταγραφή. Αν θέλεις να διδάξεις ιαπωνικά (είτε με ιαπωνικούς είτε με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες) δίνοντας την προφορά των λέξεων με ελληνικά γράμματα (αντί π.χ. για IPA), τότε μπορείς να κάνεις παιχνίδια με διπλά σύμφωνα αλλά και άλλα σύμβολα. Η μεταγραφή, ωστόσο, όπως εφαρμόζεται τώρα, δεν έχει ούτε αντιστρεψιμότητα ούτε φωνολογική πιστότητα.


----------



## Michael5iLVEr (Oct 28, 2018)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι έχουμε μπερδέψει τη μεταγραφή με τη φωνητική μεταγραφή. […] Η μεταγραφή, ωστόσο, όπως εφαρμόζεται τώρα, δεν έχει ούτε αντιστρεψιμότητα ούτε φωνολογική πιστότητα.


Κι εγώ τώρα νιώθω σαν λίγο χαμένος. Νόμιζα πως μεταγραφή και φωνητική μεταγραφή ήταν το ίδιο κι αυτό που διέφερε ήταν ο μεταγραμματισμός.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2018)

Πάντως, απ' όσο ξέρω, σε όλα τα συστήματα μεταγραμματισμού πλην της ελληνικής επιδιώκεται και να διαβάζεται κατά το δυνατόν πιστά το τελικό αποτέλεσμα· λ.χ.: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romanization_of_Russian


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2018)

Αυτό ίσως οφείλεται στο ότι τα ελληνικά δεν διαθέτουν (καλύτερα: δεν χρησιμοποιούν) σήμερα επαρκή σύμβολα ακόμη και για την απόδοση των ήχων που χρησιμοποιούνται στη σημερινή γλώσσα (και εννοώ καταρχήν τα απλούστερα γνωστά προβλήματα, με το b/mb/mp = μπ κ.τ.τ. ή το ίδια/ίδjα μέσα) και κανείς δεν θέλει στα σοβαρά να ανοίξει συζήτηση για νέα αλφαβητικά σύμβολα ή για νέα χρήση των υπαρχόντων. Αρκεί στους αρμόδιους το «κράξιμο» με τα GKARMPOUNIS κ.τ.τ. στα διαβατήρια.


----------



## Michael5iLVEr (Oct 29, 2018)

Όσον αφορά τα b, mb, mp, αυτά λύνονται πανεύκολα μ’ απόστροφο. Δηλαδή, μπ, μ(’)μπ, μ’π. Ομοίως και στα d, nd, nt: ντ, ν(’)ντ, ν’τ· ενώ στα g, ng, nk: γκ, νγκ, νκ. Όσο για νέα χρήση των υπαρχόντων, μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι που να μην αποκλίνει πολύ απ’ την προφορά τους, π.χ. το ι για /j/ και το η για /i/· ή ακόμα και ι’ (με απόστροφο).

Τώρα, όσον αφορά τα διπλά σύμφωνα, εφόσον προφέρονται, γιατί να μην τα βάζουμε; Δε φαίνεται ούτε περίεργο ούτε δύσκολο να μαθευτεί. Και τα gg, dd, bb θα μπορούσαν να γραφτούν γκ’γκ, ντ’ντ, μπ’μπ (ή γκκ, νττ, μππ). Όπως είπε κι ο Νίκελ, μπορούμε να κάνουμε παιχνίδια. Πειραματιζόμαστε.

Κι έτσι, ίσως προκύψει κάποιο επίσημο, συγκεκριμενοποιημένο, εγκεκριμένο σύστημα που θ’ ακολουθούν όλοι και δε θα τίθεται θέμα απλογράφηση-αντιστρεψιμότητα. Θα είναι σαν αλγόριθμος που θα εισάγεις δεδομένα, θα σου βρίσκει το αποτέλεσμα και δε θα έχει αντίρρηση κανείς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2018)

Δεν εννοούσα ότι δεν υπάρχουν τεχνικές λύσεις αλλά ότι κανείς αρμόδιος δεν βάζει τα χέρια του στ' αναμμένα κάρβουνα.


----------



## Earion (Oct 30, 2018)

Michael5iLVEr said:


> Θα είναι σαν αλγόριθμος που θα εισάγεις δεδομένα, θα σου βρίσκει το αποτέλεσμα και δε θα έχει αντίρρηση κανείς.



Αυτή ακριβώς ήταν η σκέψη των δημιουργών του προτύπου ΕΛΟΤ 743 και δες τα αποτελέσματα.


----------



## Michael5iLVEr (Oct 31, 2018)

Earion said:


> Αυτή ακριβώς ήταν η σκέψη των δημιουργών του προτύπου ΕΛΟΤ 743 και δες τα αποτελέσματα.



Τέτοιο πρόβλημα με τα ιαπωνικά δε θα υπάρχει αφού δεν υπάρχουν γράμματα κάνα (τα δύο συλλαβάρια) που να διαβάζονται με διπλό τρόπο και δεν υπάρχουν συνδυασμοί mb, mp, παρά μόνο nt, nd. Ε, βάζεις στο ν να εχει πάντα μια απόστροφο (ν’) -που σχεδόν πάντα έχει- και ξεμπερδεύεις.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Επίσης, η συνδυασμοί gg, bb, dd δεν προκύπτουν πουθενά αλλού εκτός από ξένες μόνο λέξεις. Αλλά και σ’ εκείνες είναι συχνό φαινόμενο να γίνονται kk, pp, tt, π.χ. beddo → betto (από το bed). Οπότε και μ’ αυτά, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι έχουμε ξεμπερδέψει και εύκολα μπορούμε να βάζουμε διπλά σύμφωνα. 

Μου έχει μείνει όμως απορία εκείνο που είπε ο Νίκελ:


nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι έχουμε μπερδέψει τη μεταγραφή με τη φωνητική μεταγραφή.[…] Η μεταγραφή, ωστόσο, όπως εφαρμόζεται τώρα, δεν έχει ούτε αντιστρεψιμότητα ούτε φωνολογική πιστότητα.


Τελικά μεταγραφή και φωνητική μεταγραφή δεν πρέπει να είναι το ίδιο; Ούτως ή άλλως, δεν υποτίθεται πως μεταγράφουμε αυτό που ακούμε; Και αυτός που διαφέρει δεν είναι ο μεταγραμματισμός που εξ ορισμού είναι αντιστρέψιμος; Και πάλι, δεν μπορούμε να δημιουργήσουμε ένα σύστημα φωνολογικά πιστό στην αρχική γλώσσα και κατά το δυνατό αντιστρέψιμο ταυτόχρονα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2018)

Καλημέρα. Εννοούσα αφενός τη μεταγραφή ξένων λέξεων ή ονομάτων όταν τα χρησιμοποιούμε σαν μέρος των κειμένων μας, π.χ. κλόουν (μια λανθασμένη μεταγραφή του clown, που προφέρεται /κλάουν/ στα αγγλικά) ή Γουίλιαμ, Ουίλιαμ, Ουίλλιαμ (τρεις τουλάχιστον διαφορετικοί τρόποι μεταγραφής ενός ονόματος). Σαν φωνητική μεταγραφή εννοώ τον τρόπο που παριστάνουμε την προφορά λέξεων σύμφωνα με κάποιο σύστημα συμβόλων, π.χ. /sambáña/ για να παραστήσεις με σύστημα IPA έναν τρόπο που προφέρουμε τη σαμπάνια ή /κλάουν/ έναν άλλο πρόχειρο τρόπο να παραστήσουμε την αγγλική προφορά του clown.
Εδώ, ας πούμε, βλέπεις τα σύμβολα που χρησιμοποιεί το ΛΚΝ για να παραστήσει την προφορά των ελληνικών λέξεων:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...s/lexica/triantafyllides/symbol_phonetic.html


----------



## Michael5iLVEr (Nov 3, 2018)

Α, τώρα κατάλαβα. Ευχαριστώ για την ξεκαθάριση. Παρόλ’ αυτά, δε σκεφτόμουν κάποια φωνητική μεταγραφή με την έννοια αυτή· κι ούτε πρότεινα να γράφουμε με υ τα kya, gya, nya κι ούτε να χρησιμοποιούνται άλλα σύμβολα πέραν της αποστρόφου που εξάλλου χρησιμοποιούν και τα ροομάτζι. Μόνο ενθάρρυνα τη χρήση διπλών συμφώνων για να μην μπερδεύουμε π.χ. τα kita (ήρθα) με τα kitta (έκοψα). Ας αφήσουμε απ’ έξω τα ηχηρά gg, dd, bb, καθώς τα βρίσκουμε -κι αυτό σπάνια- σε ξένες μόνο λέξεις. Μου φαίνεται απλό, ωραίο κι εύκολο. Τώρα μένει στην κρίση, την άποψη και το γούστο του καθενός το αν θα τα χρησιμοποιεί. Εγώ, πάντως, τα προτιμώ. Και σε μεταγραφές στίχων το βρίσκω και αναγκαίο.


----------



## TheGreatUniter (Apr 4, 2019)

meidei said:


> Για μελλοντική αναφορά:
> 
> 
> *wa* βα|**wi* βι|*-* |**we* βε|*wo/o* ο



Είναι: *wa|*γουά* (Όχι "βα", ο ήχος είναι ασφυκτικά κοντινότερος στο "γάμμα" απ' ότι στο "βήτα".)


----------



## Michael5iLVEr (Apr 9, 2019)

TheGreatUniter said:


> Είναι: *wa|*γουά* (Όχι "βα", ο ήχος είναι ασφυκτικά κοντινότερος στο "γάμμα" απ' ότι στο "βήτα".)



Τότε, στην έσχατη των θα προτιμούσα το *ουά* (Βλέπε: Οκινάουα). Γενικά σιχαίνομαι όταν προσπαθούν να αποδώσουν το *w* με _γου_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2019)

Αν συμφωνείτε, θέλετε να αλλάξω τη γραμμή σε:



*wa*
ουά|
**wi*
ουί|
*-*
|
**we*
ουέ|
*wo/o*
ο 
Το τελευταίο είναι σκέτο [ο] ή [ουό];


----------



## Michael5iLVEr (Apr 24, 2019)

Το τελευταίο είναι σκέτο [ο] και wo μόνο στις μεταγραφές στο λατινικό αλφάβητο κι αυτό σπάνια (για να υπάρχει αντιμεταστρεψιμότητα και να μην μπρεδεύονται το お/オ «ο» με το を/ヲ «wo»). Παρά ταύτα, ακούγονται το ίδιο.

Θα προτιμούσα να μπουν σαν δεύτερες επιλογές μέσα σε παρένθεση. Ούτως ή άλλως έχουμε πρόβλημα με τα kia/kya, να μη δημιουργήσουμε και με τα ua/wa. Επίσης, δεν ξέρω κανένα που να λέει Καουασάκι κι όχι Καβασάκι .


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2019)

Το άκουσα πολλές φορές και με ικανοποιεί το _βα_, πολύ περισσότερο από το _Βα_ στην... _Βασιγκτώνα_. 

https://forvo.com/search/川崎/


----------



## Michael5iLVEr (Jul 14, 2019)

meidei said:


> !! Το wo διατηρείται ορθογραφικά μόνο για μια συγκεκριμένη γραμματική χρήση, αν και προφέρεται κι εκεί σαν ο. Σε παλιότερες μεταγραφές όπως το Kuro Shiwo ίσως να θέλουμε να το διατηρήσουμε. Στα σύγχρονα ιαπωνικά όμως η φράση είναι Kuro Shio.



Σεργιανώντας στο φόρουμ και σκοντάφτοντας στις παρατηρήσεις, θυμήθηκα εκείνο το ποίημα του Καββαδία απ' το σχολείο που είχαμε την ευτυχία με το σύνολο νεότερης ελληνικής μουσικής να παίξουμε. 
Ιδού το Kuro Siwo και στην παλιά καλή μεταγραφή Κουνρεϊ-σικι με Si, zi, ti και di (κ.τ.ό.) αντί shi, ji, chi και dji/dzi  :


----------

